# micra stuff



## michellew (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi folks- Can any one please give me leads on mechanical parts for a 90' Micra? I'm looking for timing belt and tensioner, main seal, struts, etc.

Thanks- There are not too many of these in the States so I'm not sure where to look for parts.


----------



## 83NXguy (May 7, 2006)

There used to be tons of Micras floating around my area of Canada. I used to own an 85 myself, so try something like Canadian Tire Online: Shopping in Canada or Auto Value. Can't remember Auto Values website but a search on-line should be able to come up with something.

Canadian Tire is probably your best bet though.

Cheers!
Stacey


----------



## 83NXguy (May 7, 2006)

Sometimes the Canadain Tire website isn't the best to navigate around, so if you need to, let me know where you are in the States and I can get you the phone# of the closest one.


----------

